# HB1AC test tomorrow - 1st check up



## hkk1970 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, harry (3) was diagnosed in Jan 12, and we have our first HB1AC test result tomorrow so am very anxious. His levels have been up and down since diagnosis bit am hoping his level has come down on the test- it was 13..Cross your fingers everyone ... will let you know tomorrow...

Made a tear come to my eye when I was reading your threads / replys to the dad who hates injecting....its nice to know that we have some support ..

Helen


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Helen

Try not to think of it as a 'test' - they aren't trying to catch you out - I try and think of it as 'measuring' HbA1c ( I said 'try' - it's not easy)

Almost certainly the result will be lower than the one at diagnosis but don't worry if it's not - regard it as a 'tool' to help you make decisions about your sons regime not a judgement on you as a parent.

Hope the visit goes well - do you have a good team?


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope it all goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## gail1 (Mar 29, 2012)

hope all goes well tomorrow fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi agree with MeanMom, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope it has come down some degree, though of course the first one still has lots of pre-diagnosis blood cells in it.  It is really encouraging to us parents though, when you start seeing the levels come down.  It must be so much harder for you with a younger child though, their eating, activity levels and growth spurts must all play havoc with it all.  Fingers crossed you see a good positive result though.

Tina


----------



## ageez (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck! It's great to see those numbers come down. It rewards all the monumental effort you're making.


----------

